# Remote Desktop Question



## Eclipse2003 (Apr 22, 2005)

I am trying to get Remote Desktop to work for users connecting to a Windows Server 2003 machine. The users are running XP Pro. The problem I am having is that the users are unable to connect unless they are part of the administrator's group in Active directory, which clearly I do not want. I have manually added them to the Remote Desktop Users group and enabled the Allow to connect remotely in the user's profile but still am unable to connect. This is the error I receive this error first:



> To log on to this remote computer, you must be granted the Log on through Terminal Services right...


and this error awhile after I try a few times:



> The System could not log you on. Make sure your user name and domain are correct. then type your password again. Letters in password must be typed in the correct case.


I have double checked the password and that is not the problem, neither is the domain. Any clue what may be causing this and how to fix it? Nothing in event viewer. Help! :4-dontkno


----------



## Squashman (Apr 14, 2005)

They need to be able to have rights to login locally I believe. That is done thur a group policy as well.

I would also check the policy Allow Login Through Terminal Services.
Both are in Computer Configuration > Windows Settings > Security Settings > Local Policies > User Rights Assignments.


----------



## robgolding63 (Nov 23, 2005)

Right, in user Rights Assignments, just *** the Remote Desktop Users to the policy called "Allow Logon through Terminal Services", then anyone in the Remote Desktop Users group can connect locally.

Good Luck

Rob


----------



## Eclipse2003 (Apr 22, 2005)

Under security settings I only have these categories:

Wireless Network Policies
Public Key Policies
Software Restriction Policies
IP Security Policies on Active Directory

:4-dontkno


----------



## robgolding63 (Nov 23, 2005)

OK sorry about that, the policy is located in "Domain Controller Security Policy" (Start -> Administrative Tools -> Domain Controller Security Policy), then in Local Policies -> User Rights Assignment.

Rob


----------



## Eclipse2003 (Apr 22, 2005)

Ok I found that, but it doesn't seem to have solved the problem. Hm...I might have to reboot but I will have to do that after hours and see. Any ideas?


----------



## thigley986 (Mar 10, 2005)

Here's a straight forward way to get it working... (Assuming you aren't trying to effect this change on a lot of servers)

Right-click My Computer -> Manage.

Expand Local Users and Groups. Select the Groups sub-folder.

Open Remote Desktop Users.

Add the desired users & groups to the group.


----------

